# HTML nach Image



## internet (11. Aug 2022)

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine brauchbare lib, die mir eine URL / HTML Content in ein Image wandelt?
Ich habe mal diese probiert:





						Google Code Archive - Long-term storage for Google Code Project Hosting.
					






					code.google.com
				




Aber das funktioniert nicht bei mir:


```
HtmlImageGenerator htmlImageGenerator = new HtmlImageGenerator();
        htmlImageGenerator.loadHtml("<b>Hello World!</b>");
        htmlImageGenerator.saveAsImage("C:\\Users\\Me\\Downloads\\image.jpg");
```

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## mihe7 (17. Aug 2022)

S. https://stackoverflow.com/a/3423347/19657183


----------

